# Is it okay to drink beer on the weekends?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:What do you think about drinking beer on the weekends? How much does it slow your gains down? Answer:Beer and other alcoholic beverages can be enjoyed on occasion, but only in moderation. My definition of moderationwould be one or two drinks (three at the very most) per day and only occasionally (like on the weekends). [...]

*Read More...*


----------

